# Dec 18,2007 Snow removal vid..



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Doing our snow removal, Mike in the f450, me in the f750 and eric in the machine..

Oh and also some random stuff thrown in the middle to keep you guys laughing as always..

Extra credit to the first person that can name the movie the music is from...

Snow Removal Video


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bravehart:bluebounc


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Boondock Saints, opending scenes. 


EDIT: wow, good give-away at the 2:30 min mark


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

JohnnyU;462298 said:


> Boondock Saints, opending scenes.
> 
> EDIT: wow, good give-away at the 2:30 min mark


Good call.

I posted my answer before that part.:angry:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey BNC- I am gonna be in the market for a skid next summer. I haven't ever used a 320, so I have a couple questions for you.

How do you like that 320? Have you tried a bigger snow bucket or a pusher on the front of it? Do you think it could handle a push box? 

It looked a little jerky in the vid, new operator, bad vid, or just really touchy? Is that a hand control or foot control unit?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

boondock saints.......i will never for get that music...great movie....one of the best!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

It looked a little jerky in the vid, new operator, bad vid, or just really touchy? Is that a hand control or foot control unit?



It's Jerky b/c it's on dry pavement with good tires! The operator was just fine. One way to avoid this is to take the front tires off the ground with the edge of the bucket, providing you don't care about the surface of the pavement. 
-Mike


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Tractor Plower;462456 said:


> It looked a little jerky in the vid, new operator, bad vid, or just really touchy? Is that a hand control or foot control unit?
> 
> It's Jerky b/c it's on dry pavement with good tires! The operator was just fine. One way to avoid this is to take the front tires off the ground with the edge of the bucket, providing you don't care about the surface of the pavement.
> -Mike


I have a lot of seat time in an 873 and it never really felt jerky even on dry pavement. One older one with some slop in the arms kinda jerked when turning with a full load of cement in the bucket, but that was an abused skid.

Maybe the 873's im used to just spun tire easier, or I just didnt notice it from inside


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

IMAGE;462486 said:


> I have a lot of seat time in an 873 and it never really felt jerky even on dry pavement. One older one with some slop in the arms kinda jerked when turning with a full load of cement in the bucket, but that was an abused skid.
> 
> Maybe the 873's im used to just spun tire easier, or I just didnt notice it from inside


Very possible that the 873's longer wheelbase and heavier weight had something to do with it, or worn tires. They are nice machines, and it's possible that spending more hours in one makes an operator operate it smoother.


----------

